# Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice?



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I want to feed my dogs the best I can which is affordable to me. I tried 4Health for large breeds with Mia last year. Had her on it for about 4 months. I liked it but about ever 3 to 4 weeks she would have a bad bout of diahrea for a few days. Changed her food back (Purina One for large breeds) and the diahrea bouts stopped. I know Purina One is not the best of foods but she's done well on it. I want to change to a better food which is around the same price and was looking at Diamond Naturals Lamb and rice. I know Diamond makes 4Health. Do you think I will have the same results. I sure don't want to get back into her having diahrea again.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I feed my dogs Purina One Lamb and Rice and a few months ago I switched them over to Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice and I ended up switching them right back to the Purina Lamb and Rice. After a month of the Diamond Naturals my GSD developed a severe case of hot spots, after switching him back, his skin has cleared up. 

I initially started using Purina One because my dog would get diarrhea from the other foods, and with the Purina One he has solid poops, I will say that on the Diamond Naturals he also had solid poop, which is saying a lot because he gets the runs very easily from other Kibble.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

We tried other expensive good foods for our dogs and they would do good for awhile on them and then within a few months time start having diahrea and losing weight. The only dog food that works for all of our dogs is Diamond Naturals Chicken/rice. They are doing very well with this and it's just not good for a few months, it's good all the time for them. I feed them with what works best for them. You just have to find what works best for your dog b/c every dog is different. If 1 dog food works for 1 persons dog, that doesn't mean it's going to work with your dog.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to add that the only reason why I switched from Purina One to Diamond Naturals in the first place is because I heard it was a better kibble and for less money. My dogs have NEVER had a problem on Purina One, not diarrhea nor skin trouble and they have been eating it for a year and a half now. 

Every dog is different though, so good luck in finding what works best for yours.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I had problems with diamond natural lamb and rice - ear infections (yeast). I'd stick with what works for your dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is "Diamond Pet Foods" the same Diamond that makes TOTW and 4Health? If so, all I can say is 4Health seemed inconsistent. One month Sierra was fine, the next she had terrible gas. Jax was very iffy on TOTW. One bag she would eat fine and the next she would leave it sit all day and not touch it. If that is any indication of the rest of their foods, I wouldn't touch it.

Now, if it is a different company, then I have NO opinion on it!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Mia has no trouble with the Purina One. Her coat is shiny and healthy and her weight is perfect. She's 23 1/2 inches tall and is a very athletic 67 pounds. Yurik on the other hand, doesn't seem to have as shiny of a coat and has become itchy. I'm concerned the food is making him this way. His skin is not irritated but he's just itchy and his coat is kind of dull. He's going to the vet today to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I use Diamond Natural Lamb/Rice. I've used it since my pup was a youngster. He didn't have poop problems, but he scratched a lot before I put him on Diamond. He is now a two year old and still going strong on Diamond.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I use Diamond Natural Lamb/Rice. I've used it since my pup was a youngster. He didn't have poop problems, but he scratched a lot before I put him on Diamond. He is now a two year old and still going strong on Diamond.


Thanks! I think I'm going to try it. We have a show coming up in November and I want his coat to be in the best condition it can be.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I want to add that I feed him raw in the morning and kibble in the evening. I give him a fish oil suppliment. I don't feed him over the counter dog treats (he doesn't like much). His training treats are cheese, hotdogs, chicken etc. His favorite treat is raw chicken feet. 

His poop is always solid and there is very little of it. The only time his stool is loose is if he is stressed out.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I also supplement my dogs with fish oil and vitamin E. It really makes their coats look great.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> I want to feed my dogs the best I can which is affordable to me. I tried 4Health for large breeds with Mia last year. Had her on it for about 4 months. I liked it but about ever 3 to 4 weeks she would have a bad bout of diahrea for a few days. Changed her food back (Purina One for large breeds) and the diahrea bouts stopped. I know Purina One is not the best of foods but she's done well on it. I want to change to a better food which is around the same price and was looking at Diamond Naturals Lamb and rice. I know Diamond makes 4Health. Do you think I will have the same results. I sure don't want to get back into her having diahrea again.


Pro Pac is the best of lower priced foods without a doubt. Diamond isn't even close.


----------



## Momof5germanshepherds (Sep 5, 2021)

Lilie said:


> I use Diamond Natural Lamb/Rice. I've used it since my pup was a youngster. He didn't have poop problems, but he scratched a lot before I put him on Diamond. He is now a two year old and still going strong on Diamond.


 I love diamond naturals brand we have 5 they eat the beef n rice and the skin n coat we do a cup of each in am and cup of each in pm chewy accidentally sent me lamb n rice and I used it today instead of skin n cost let’s see how it goes they liked it so that’s a plus I was hesitant due to a lot of people saying not to feed lamb due to shepherds r prone to fatty livers


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you will have similar problems with Diamond lamb and rice. That being said, I am feeding the diamond chicken and rice at this point. I was feeding Earthborn Holistic with good results for years, but they went and changed the formula and stopped putting some of the pertinent information on the bags. So I tried Victor and my dogs did not like that. I went back to Diamond. Yes, I sometimes get some loose stools with diamond and usually, not always, backing down how much I feed them makes them more solid. I have had my dogs on so many foods, and then they try to "make it better" which usually means changing a more expensive set of ingredients to less expensive or more available ingredients. And sometimes like the legumes are linked to something like heart problems so they change it, but the change doesn't work for some of mine and I am back to zero. I like the ingredients better in Diamond, and I like that they are not spending tons of money on advertising which is what purina does, so a bag with less quality ingredients or spaced differently on the bag so you know there is less in the food costs more than Diamond. But over and again I hear breeders say that Purina is their go to. They go to other stuff and then when they need to change they change to Purina. Pro plan is the only one that I think they still make in their purina plants. But, that is the most expensive of the Purina food. I think if it is working for you and your dog, I wouldn't change it, not unless you have the money to buy orijen or can prepare a good raw or home cooked diet for your dogs, I'd leave it unless you have a problem with it.


----------

